
Toronto man missing for five years found on Brazilian highway - ayanray
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Canadian-man-missing-for-five-years-found-in-10921955.php
======
ainiriand
The next time you see a homeless person remember that he or she can be a
person with a mental illness and he or she might need some help.

